# Antrophen vs Ephedra?



## BlueCheska (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi to all of you!

I have been taking a Liptoprin weight loss supplement for 3 weeks now and it has a good effect on me and I have lost my appetite since then but I am worried if one of the ingredient: Antrophen is really a good substitute against Ephedra.

Need your comments here people...


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 3, 2007)

I ran a search for it, and I couldn't find anything. It seems that when you search for antrophen, the only thing that comes up so far is Liptoprin. Ill keep checking to see what I can find.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 6, 2007)

Still can't find anything about it, I would be a little skeptical about the product if you can't find the ingredients on it. Others on other boards also reported the same problem. I have seen that commercial televised many times before.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Jan 6, 2007)

Ephedra is probably better, too bad you can't find ephedra anymore


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 6, 2007)

Strongwarrior said:


> Ephedra is probably better, too bad you can't find ephedra anymore



http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/mp/vaso.html


----------



## Strongwarrior (Jan 6, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/mp/vaso.html




Yeah but This version of ephedrine HCL was not banned by the US Government, we all want the ephedrine from the ma huang plant, or from whatever natural form it make come, that one was more powerful and effective....


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 7, 2007)

Strongwarrior said:


> Yeah but This version of ephedrine HCL was not banned by the US Government, we all want the ephedrine from the ma huang plant, or from whatever natural form it make come, that one was more powerful and effective....



Still, the HCL version is a powerful fat burner.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2007)

Strongwarrior said:


> Ephedra is probably better, too bad you can't find ephedra anymore


I think Bronkaid has it as one the ingredients.


----------



## Threshfold1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Anthrophen HCl is a new substance that was developed by its manufacturer to replace the harmful substance Ephedra. But Antrophen is more of a natural ingredient that is safer for the users of the supplement. Some of the ingredients of Liptoprin are Titanium Dioxide, Calcium Silicate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Crosearmellose Sodium, Horny Goat Weed, Yohimbe Extract Complex and many more. 

It address all weight loss concerns such as:

Decrease fat, while increasing lean muscle
Boost your sex drive
Tone and improve overall physical and mental well being
Increase Metabolism
Improve your mood, and banish depression and fatigue

I do suggest that you check out with your doctor first before taking any supplement. Cheers!


----------



## ABCs (Jan 12, 2007)

I MISS Ephedra much like you, Bluecheska. I tried quite a few supplements before my GNC guy recommended me Hydroxycut Extreme. Put it this way, it reminds me of the powerful effects that Ephedra had on me. It makes me do my cardio SO much harder and you feel like your body is burning fat even when just sitting idle. I've been on it for a week and have lost a noticable amount of weight (which is mostly due to my training and diet) but I can gurantee you that HCE helped push the process along.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I MISS Ephedra much like you, Bluecheska. I tried quite a few supplements before my GNC guy recommended me Hydroxycut Extreme. Put it this way, it reminds me of the powerful effects that Ephedra had on me. It makes me do my cardio SO much harder and you feel like your body is burning fat even when just sitting idle. I've been on it for a week and have lost a noticable amount of weight (which is mostly due to my training and diet) but I can gurantee you that HCE helped push the process along.


Dont listen to GNC guy. He's usually working on commish and usually full of shit. 
As for the weeklong weight loss and feelings; Can you say PLACEBO?


----------



## ABCs (Jan 12, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Dont listen to GNC guy. He's usually working on commish and usually full of shit.
> As for the weeklong weight loss and feelings; Can you say PLACEBO?



Yup, the ingredients in HCE are all condensed sugar.. then they just throw some words on the back of the bottle and hope you will think that something is happening. Do you THINK before you speak? As for my GNC guy, he can go fuck himself. I do research before going in there and sure I'll ask his opinion to see what he has to say but if I don't like it, i'll buy what I want. Alot of people on these boards have a pretty shitty atitude. Jump on the Zoloft train.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey fuckhead...who said I had a shitty attitude?


----------



## ABCs (Jan 12, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Hey fuckhead...who said I had a shitty attitude?



Hahahahha! Nah, your a cool cat.


----------



## BlueCheska (Jan 20, 2007)

Threshfold1 said:


> Anthrophen HCl is a new substance that was developed by its manufacturer to replace the harmful substance Ephedra. But Antrophen is more of a natural ingredient that is safer for the users of the supplement. Some of the ingredients of Liptoprin are Titanium Dioxide, Calcium Silicate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Crosearmellose Sodium, Horny Goat Weed, Yohimbe Extract Complex and many more.
> 
> It address all weight loss concerns such as:
> 
> ...



Thanks Threshfold1 for the information you shared with us. Are you also taking up Liptoprin. What was the effect? Did you lose weight?


----------

